# Wireless P.A. system



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Anybody have any suggestions as to what set-up i should use. Bear with me, I know nothing about this stuff and a good customer asked me if I could install a P.A. system. 
It's for a country club where they have swim meets. They want a few speakers in the cabana right behind the pool and a few on the building which sits about 75 feet away from the pool.
They want to be able to walk around and announce without wires. Anybody know a good set-up for this?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always like Bogen. http://www.bogen.com/


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Since you admittedly know nothing about this the professional thing to do would be to either sub it out or refer it. I'll never understand the "I know nothing about this but I'm going to do it anyway" mentality. If it were for yourself I would have no problem, but here you would be taking money from a customer. This is not something that you can just buy components for and connect them together. A certain amount of knowledge and experience is required to KNOW what equipment to buy and how to utilize it. This isn't a simple paging system, this is a lot more complicated than you realize. You can't just install a few speakers and have someone walking around with a wireless mic and expect it to work. 


I'm sure that you want your customer to be satisfied and have a system that performs as they want it to. Unfortunately most systems installed in this way are disasters and the customer winds up having someone competant replace it. You don't want your name on something like that and I don't think you want to do that to your customer.


-Hal


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Well Hal, if you have NOTHING good to say then shut your mouth:thumbsup:.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry if you don't like what I told you but I take a hard line with us pros acting like pros. And that's not just here. If you are a member of Holt's or several other boards you would get the same advice. I have no problem with an EC doing this kind of work, what I do have a problem with is starting from zero and trying to learn on a customer's nickle. :no:

As I said above, sub it out or refer it, then watch and learn. That won't make you competant to do a job like this but at least it will show you what you didn't know.

-Hal


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

hbiss said:


> ......* what I do have a problem with is starting from zero and trying to learn on a customer's nickle.* :no:
> -Hal


 Hmmm....lets see...8000+ hours OJT on 'customers nickle' to qualify for Journeyman exam, then another 2000+ hours to qualify for Master License here......I see no other way around it....do you? 
It is always on the customers nickle.

Your skill set came from where? Woke up one morning and had all the knowledge? NO OJT time at all???? I find that impossible to believe.....
Your expertise was all paid by the customer.....period.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I love learning on the customer's nickle. I hate it when I have to learn on my own nickle.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Go to the Bogen home page http://www.bogen.com/, click on support, click on free application design service. they can help you with placement and a complete bill of materials. Good luck.
Chuck :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was at an ourdoor auction a few weeks ago and the auctioneer was using a Pyle brand wireless PA system. I remembered that, mostly because the auctioneer also looked a little bit like Gomer Pyle.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Shado said:


> Hmmm....lets see...8000+ hours OJT on 'customers nickle' to qualify for Journeyman exam, then another 2000+ hours to qualify for Master License here......I see no other way around it....do you?
> It is always on the customers nickle.
> 
> Your skill set came from where? Woke up one morning and had all the knowledge? NO OJT time at all???? I find that impossible to believe.....
> Your expertise was all paid by the customer.....period.


There is a huge difference. You started as, and were recognized as an apprentice - paid at that scale - and had a journeyman as your guide. 

After that you had _some_ experience. You did start with a journeyman right? To me, thats a far cry from walking into a specialty job totally green and without a clue. Listen to the voice of experience. (Not mine - HALS!):whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I really don't see what the big deal is here.... I've talked to a local sound specialist and i'm meeting with him on tuesday. All the customer wants is a wireless pa that they can pack up and move at the end of the swim meet. A couple of speakers , mixer, amp, blah, and a wireless mic and 'm good. I just needed to be pointed in the right direction.
Thanks Dr. Sparky.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I was at an ourdoor auction a few weeks ago and the auctioneer was using a Pyle brand wireless PA system. I remembered that, mostly because the auctioneer also looked a little bit like Gomer Pyle.


surprise, surprise, surprise


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You are welcome. Are you going with Bogen?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm meeting with the guy on tuesday. I think he is pushing me to Peavy.


----------



## Phone Dude (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL, so you are actually taking Hals advice, and getting someone that knows what they are doing?

This inst a matter of just throwing up some speakers and hooking up a wireless mic.

If they are going to walk around, speaker placement and eq's to cut some harmful frequencies are a necessity.

THEN, you need to tune the system correctly. This isn't a paging system in a warehouse, this is an audio install.

:thumbup: for listening to advice.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I always wanted to be Joan Jetts roadie.:walkman:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Phone Dude said:


> LOL, so you are actually taking Hals advice, and getting someone that knows what they are doing?
> 
> This inst a matter of just throwing up some speakers and hooking up a wireless mic.
> 
> ...


Angry Cable Guy, NO, I am not taking his advice. He advised me NOT to do the install. I will be doing this install. I'm meeting with a local sales distributor to go over what materials I need. Thanks for playing though:thumbup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Thing that pisses me off is that you phone/cable guys think that no one else can do this kind of work. All i needed was to be pointed in the right direction. I don't consider myself a diyer.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

_Thing that pisses me off is that you phone/cable guys think that no one else can do this kind of work._

Well hell, if I ever saw one of you guys do this stuff right I wouldn't be complaining. Lets see, you have never done this before, you know nothing about it, a pro that you consulted told you to stay away, I told you not to do it. Why do you think that is? 

By the way, I have this friend who has this big hemorrhoid he needs removed. Wanna take care of that too? 

-Hal


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, at least I'm not a douchebag....Kinda like you, Hal


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

hbiss said:


> _Thing that pisses me off is that you phone/cable guys think that no one else can do this kind of work._
> 
> Well hell, if I ever saw one of you guys do this stuff right I wouldn't be complaining. Lets see, you have never done this before, you know nothing about it, a pro that you consulted told you to stay away, I told you not to do it. Why do you think that is?
> 
> ...


You obviously can't read. I am meeting with a guy who does this on tuesday(i'm saying this now for a 3rd time). He is going to point me in the right direction. I don't see why you have your pink panties in a bunch. It's not like I'm some diyer, I can figure it out once he points me in the right direction.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You obviously can't read. I am meeting with a guy who does this on tuesday(i'm saying this now for a 3rd time). He is going to point me in the right direction. I don't see why you have your pink panties in a bunch. It's not like I'm some diyer, *I can figure it out once he points me in the right direction*.


 
Reminds of the dude who was standing next to me at Home Depot talking to his wife.

:whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, you're right I give up. Installing a speaker system is way to complicated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ok, you're right I give up. Installing a speaker system is way to complicated.


For a portable system, why not just use a unitized system intended for just that purpose? No separate components to fuss with. Just the wireless mic and a big box.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> For a portable system, why not just use a unitized system intended for just that purpose? No separate components to fuss with. Just the wireless mic and a big box.


Thats pretty much what the guy I was talking to here locally was pushing me to use. It's just a plug and play type of thing. For some reason these guys think i'm incapable of doing this.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Thats pretty much what the guy I was talking to here locally was pushing me to use. It's just a plug and play type of thing. For some reason these guys think i'm incapable of doing this.


 
I've no dought that given time you could eventually learn the specifics and nail down a great design. 

Just trying to save you from eating some crow. I've certainly tasted it before. 

Sucks huge.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Fredman said:


> I've no dought that given time you could eventually learn the specifics and nail down a great design.
> 
> Just trying to save you from eating some crow. I've certainly tasted it before.
> 
> Sucks huge.


Noted. I tend to over-react when someone tells me that I can't do something(kinda like a child).


----------



## Goodbeer22 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Good!*

NolaTiga

Glad to hear you are meeting with a sound guy. I have no doubt you are capable of _installing_ a working system. You must understand, however, that us sound guys are passionate about what we do. Most of us have spent years studying audio and acoustics. We can look at a situation and anticipate potential problems that most people can't. It's our craft, and there is a lot more that goes into proper sound system design than meets the eye. Sometimes it's as easy as mounting a speaker on a pole, sometimes it's much more complicated than that, and competition sized pools are some of the most challenging environments.

There is an old adage in our business that most facilities end up buying 3 sound systems. The first one installed by the guy who wired the building, the second installed by someone who knows someone who fiddles around with stereos, and the third when they finally decide to seek out a professional. 

I work with a lot of Electrical contractors. I have great respect for what you do. But I have also seen a things, done by journeymen electricians, that were just plain wrong by sound system standards. I know a lot about electricity, sound systems are electrical systems, so I need to have a good understanding of how electricity is delivered to my sound system. But that knowledge does not qualify me to install high voltage transformer into a facility or wire a panel. I leave that work to you, the experts!

Any competent electrician can install a sound system. Pulling the wire, mounting the speakers, making the connections etc.. In fact, I would not have the amount of business that I do if it were not for all of the electricians that do this work for me. Just be smart enough to know when it's time to call a professional. And remember, it's a two way street. I design and sell sound systems. The electricians that call me in when they have a customer who needs a sound system, are the electricians I call when I need wire pulled and speakers mounted.:thumbup:


----------

